# Online Home Cubing Competition 2022



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 7, 2022)

Yooo Cubers!

This is an online comp called Online Home Cubing Competition.

Rules:
-Start at 12 January, End at 15 January.
-Come to this thread on 12 January and forms will be provided in the comments.
-Certificate of achievement to the 1st person of the event.
-DO NOT CHEAT
-Follow ALL WCA regulations
-I'll PM you your certificates. You can print it out.
-Events: Pyraminx, Skewb, 3x3,2x2, 3x3 OH, 4x4, 5x5
-Ask me if you have any questions
-Free, no charge.
- No limit of competitors
-Video submission is not compulsory, but it is recommended
-PLEASE REMEMBER TO COME TO THIS THREAD! DON'T FORGET THIS WHOLE THING!

Here is the form to sign up for this competition: https://forms.gle/vMoFB9mge8NEKY3P9


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 7, 2022)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Yooo Cubers!
> 
> This is an online comp called Online Home Cubing Competition.
> 
> ...


I don't have a stackmat timer. Is it ok?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 8, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> I don't have a stackmat timer. Is it ok?


Yep, it's okay if you do not have a stackmat timer. You can use a phone/tablet/computer timer instead.

We have 8 competitors so far!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 8, 2022)

Also, may I know who put their name as "Speedsolving.com" in the question asking you what is your forum name? You are supposed to put your profile name on speedsolving.com there


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 9, 2022)

I found out that a lot of people who is not a member on speedsolving.com joined the comp, so since I cannot PM them on this platform, I will not be giving out prizes to the top winner of the event. Next time, I will include a question asking their emails so I can PM them their certs if they win.

P.S 12 competitors!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 11, 2022)

WE HAVE 17 COMPETITORS PLS REMEMBER THE COMP IS TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 12, 2022)

ONLINE HOME CUBING COMPETITION 2022

NOTE:
PLEASE FOLLOW WCA REGULATIONS
YOU CAN ATTEND MORE THAN 1 EVENT
THERE WILL ONLY BE 1 ROUND PER EVENT
IF YOU ARE PARTICIPATING IN MORE THAN 1 EVENT AND YOU CAN FILM, YOU HAVE TO SUBMIT MORE THAN 1 VIDEO SUBMISSION FORM.
YOU HAVE 3 DAYS TO SUBMIT YOUR RESULTS.
ENTER YOUR RESULTS IN THE FORMS BELOW. SCRAMBLES ARE PROVIDED. VIDEO SUBMISSION IS NOT COMPULSORY.

Video Submission Form (Not compulsory but recommended) : https://forms.gle/URmU6gzGVku3DL499

3x3 Form: https://forms.gle/nx4DvwyRDZTGXi2bA

2x2 Form: https://forms.gle/kyAxsPdwVL8U7iR36

Pyraminx Form: https://forms.gle/oA9JdFXMwg313XZo9

Skewb Form: https://forms.gle/jUUTWDPNXPjufJDP6

3x3 OH Form: https://forms.gle/hnuQaYLc98TvWyho7

4x4 Form: https://forms.gle/SoVMK1FeMhsY6Sk19

5x5 Form: https://forms.gle/APW6eRpeaGXRmn186

Happy Cubing!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 12, 2022)

We have 22 competitors!
Please enter your results ASAP!!!


----------



## nanocube (Jan 12, 2022)

Would it be ok to do the solves on Cubeast with WCA rules (15seconds, stackmat..) and submit the cubeast results pages instead of video ?


----------



## itai (Jan 12, 2022)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Yooo Cubers!
> 
> This is an online comp called Online Home Cubing Competition.
> 
> ...


I've submitted the form but I don't know how to participate in the competition. can you please explain?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 12, 2022)

nanocube said:


> Would it be ok to do the solves on Cubeast with WCA rules (15seconds, stackmat..) and submit the cubeast results pages instead of video ?


Yup, that would be fine.


----------



## nanocube (Jan 12, 2022)

Hey Ultimatecuber0814 would you consider running this comp weekly ? 

It would be nice to have a place to record progress in this time with no real competions.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 13, 2022)

itai said:


> I've submitted the form but I don't know how to participate in the competition. can you please explain?


You will first do submit the registration form, after that, on the day of the comp, open the forms, and follow the scrambles there, record your times, and enter your times there. It would be good if you can record your solves, and enter your video link in the video submission form, but it is not compulsory. Then, I will announce the results on the last day of the comp. Usually I will send a certificate to the top winner of the event, but I'm not doing it for this comp.


nanocube said:


> Hey Ultimatecuber0814 would you consider running this comp weekly ?
> 
> It would be nice to have a place to record progress in this time with no real competions.


Hmm... I don't think so, cuz I'm now really busy with exams and stuff coming up. I would do a monthly comp though. If you want weekly comps, you can try the forum competition at this website.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi, 
I'll post the results tomorrow.
Thank you.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 17, 2022)

ONLINE HOME CUBING COMPETITION 2022

RESULTS FOR ONLINE COMP:

3x3:
1st: V Achyuthan
2nd: RainbowsAndStuff
3rd: nanocube
4th: ColinTheCuber
5th: Guillaume Richard
6th: Tom3
7th: Parth

2x2:
1st: ColinTheCuber
2nd:RainbowsAndStuff
3rd: Tom3

4x4:
1st: ColinTheCuber

5x5:
N/0

Skewb: 
N/0

Pyraminx:
1st: RainbowsAndStuff
2nd: ColinTheCuber
3rd:Tom3


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 17, 2022)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> ONLINE HOME CUBING COMPETITION 2022
> 
> RESULTS FOR ONLINE COMP:
> 
> ...


Hi I am V Achyuthan. Since my previous account got hacked I had to make a new one. you can send my certificate here. Thanks in advance


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Jan 17, 2022)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> ONLINE HOME CUBING COMPETITION 2022
> 
> RESULTS FOR ONLINE COMP:
> 
> ...


Ayo podium in all three things i competed in


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 17, 2022)

There were actually 27 Competitors, but MANY did not join (They probably forgot)
Happy Cubing!
Sorry that I posted the results a bit later


----------



## nanocube (Jan 17, 2022)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> ONLINE HOME CUBING COMPETITION 2022
> 
> RESULTS FOR ONLINE COMP:
> 
> ...


OH MAN, I made a podium. 
I never thought this would happen ever )))
Tx Ultimatecuber0814


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 18, 2022)

V Achyuthan 2904 said:


> Hi I am V Achyuthan. Since my previous account got hacked I had to make a new one. you can send my certificate here. Thanks in advance


Yeah but I'm not giving out certs in this comp cuz I got a bit of trouble. Will give out certificates in the next comp though!


nanocube said:


> OH MAN, I made a podium.
> I never thought this would happen ever )))
> Tx Ultimatecuber0814


I'm happy for you! Welcome. =)


----------

